# My current HT gear



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I added some new things to my HT and so I think I am set for awhile...

Sony VPL VWPRO1 PJ 
Fixed frame 106'' screen
Onkyo TXNR809 reciever
2 Cerwin Vega Xls 215's for mains and a Clsc-c6.5 for a center
QSC-X5 for mains
Behringer Ep4000 amp for Danley DTS-10 tapped horn subwoofer
2 Chase Pro-10's for surrounds
Toshiba XA2 HDdvd player
Oppo BDP-93 BD player
Pioneer 100 disc CD player
Buttkicker LFE kit with 2 transducers mounted to 4' by 14' homemade riser
4 HT recliners with cup holders
All wire and cable from monoprice or firefold.com


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Sounds like a good set up you've got goin there. Got any pics??


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I will soon I hope, I have camera problems and need it fixed but I hope to have it fixed soon.


----------

